# OFA HIP X-Ray Bully breeds?



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

My wife heard from a vet that was at her office today that the only accurate way to do Hip X-rays on a Bull breed is to put them completely to sleep. She said that apbt/amstaff are extremely strong breeds and may resist the positioning of the legs while getting the shots. I was thinking of sedating him, but now I hear this, what does everyone think?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

davidfitness83 said:


> My wife heard from a vet that was at her office today that the only accurate way to do Hip X-rays on a Bull breed is to put them completely to sleep. She said that apbt/amstaff are extremely strong breeds and may resist the positioning of the legs while getting the shots. I was thinking of sedating him, but now I hear this, what does everyone think?


It doesn't matter what breed of dog it is, they must be put to sleep for the OFA xrays... any vet who doesn't put your dog to sleep doesn't know what they're doing. You need the dog to be completely relaxed to get a proper xray of the way the ball and socket connect in different positions. any resitance or the slightest movement can give you can really screw up the accuracy of the shot thus giving you inaccurate scores from the OFA


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> It doesn't matter what breed of dog it is, they must be put to sleep for the OFA xrays... any vet who doesn't put your dog to sleep doesn't know what they're doing. You need the dog to be completely relaxed to get a proper xray of the way the ball and socket connect in different positions. any resitance or the slightest movement can give you can really screw up the accuracy of the shot thus giving you inaccurate scores from the OFA


Just about the jist of what I was gonna say.:goodpost:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Are we talking fully asleep with heart rate monitors or sedated like drowsy and drunk?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

fully asleep with heart rate monitoring, they can still tense and move when just dropped up


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great this sucks, I wonder how much extra that is going to cost me. The OFA clinic thingy had the hospital where they are going to do it and I called them and they said it would be 20 bucks to sedate the dog. I wonder how much it's going to cost to do the real thing now


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> My wife heard from a vet that was at her office today that the only accurate way to do Hip X-rays on a Bull breed is to put them completely to sleep. She said that apbt/amstaff are extremely strong breeds and may resist the positioning of the legs while getting the shots. I was thinking of sedating him, but now I hear this, what does everyone think?


That is not correct. A dog needs to be relaxed but not out. If you look at the video put out by OFA it explains that. Most dogs need to be sedated, but none usually need to be completely asleep. A shot of Ace works well with most dogs. OFA actually suggests that dogs be awake and only drowsy.

When people say a dog has to go completely under anesthesia to check hips, and that is whey they don't do it, it is just an excuse.

Regarding cost, you are looking at around 100 dollars and up. My vet is very reasonalbe and he charges about 75 plus the 30 to send in. on the west coast it would be double that. A lot of vets can do xrays, but not all can do they correctly. Just like heart checks, if it is not a cardiologst it does not count.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> That is not correct. A dog needs to be relaxed but not out. If you look at the video put out by OFA it explains that. Most dogs need to be sedated, but none usually need to be completely asleep. A shot of Ace works well with most dogs. OFA actually suggests that dogs be awake and only drowsy.
> 
> When people say a dog has to go completely under anesthesia to check hips, and that is whey they don't do it, it is just an excuse.
> 
> Regarding cost, you are looking at around 100 dollars and up. My vet is very reasonalbe and he charges about 75 plus the 30 to send in. on the west coast it would be double that. A lot of vets can do xrays, but not all can do they correctly. Just like heart checks, if it is not a cardiologst it does not count.


THank you for your reply, the cost is a 100 bucks plus 30 dollar fee. The clinic will sedate for 20 bucks which I do not mind that either. I just want to make sure I cover all basis and make sure I do everything I can to make sure it is done right. The link bellow directs you to the clinic I am intending on attending, let me know what you think 

https://www.google.com/calendar/eve...yNDh1NzRAZw&ctz=America/Chicago&gsessionid=OK


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> That is not correct. A dog needs to be relaxed but not out. If you look at the video put out by OFA it explains that. Most dogs need to be sedated, but none usually need to be completely asleep. A shot of Ace works well with most dogs. OFA actually suggests that dogs be awake and only drowsy.
> 
> When people say a dog has to go completely under anesthesia to check hips, and that is whey they don't do it, it is just an excuse.
> 
> Regarding cost, you are looking at around 100 dollars and up. My vet is very reasonalbe and he charges about 75 plus the 30 to send in. on the west coast it would be double that. A lot of vets can do xrays, but not all can do they correctly. Just like heart checks, if it is not a cardiologst it does not count.


Good post Howard. Didn't know you could try and get away with Ace. Question though, if ace isn't enough to relax the dog to get the correct xrays can you use general anesthesia in the same "sitting"? Also, what do you mean by the sentence above your last paragraph? The people don't do it because they are scared or the vet tries to scare off the people?:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: Indigo was completely under when i took her in to have her xrays done.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

what is this 4dx on that link david? I googled it, i still have never heard of it. Is it a heartworm test or is it like it says, tests for diseases caused by parasites like the tick and heartworm?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Ace is tricky if it works it work WELL and gets the job done nicely but in a few cases it will actually make the animal lose there ever liven mind (seen it it's freakin scary) even the nicest of animals if the don't take to ace will go for the kill. so i guess it's to each his own do you want the pet to go through that. it's not bad to sedate them and if it doesn't work just hit them up with some isophlorine (prob spelled wrong) and oxygen to get it done


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> what is this 4dx on that link david? I googled it, i still have never heard of it. Is it a heartworm test or is it like it says, tests for diseases caused by parasites like the tick and heartworm?


we use those Shana, it is a combo heartworm test that includes weather the pet has been exposed to tick born diseases i.e. erlicia, anaplasma or lyme


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Aireal said:


> we use those Shana, it is a combo heartworm test that includes weather the pet has been exposed to tick born diseases i.e. erlicia, anaplasma or lyme


Iiiiiinteresting.... anyone wanna go in on some 4dxs with me? lol That would make the yearly heartworm test cost 14.20 vs the 25 at the vet.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aireal said:


> Ace is tricky if it works it work WELL and gets the job done nicely but in a few cases it will actually make the animal lose there ever liven mind (seen it it's freakin scary) even the nicest of animals if the don't take to ace will go for the kill. so i guess it's to each his own do you want the pet to go through that. it's not bad to sedate them and if it doesn't work just hit them up with some isophlorine (prob spelled wrong) and oxygen to get it done


Ok so ACE sounds scary... I just want to do the test to make sure we have a good structure to start training for weight pull. Now I don't even know what to think.. I don't want to cause unecessary harm to the dog.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

davidfitness83 said:


> Ok so ACE sounds scary... I just want to do the test to make sure we have a good structure to start training for weight pull. Now I don't even know what to think.. I don't want to cause unecessary harm to the dog.


Don't sweat it dave, bernie will be fine. I've never personally seen Ace do that to a dog, but i can't say that it hasn't happened. No matter what type of anesthesia or medication you use, there are always side effects that you must take into consideration. I'm sure even if it does have an ill affect on bernie like Aireal has talked about, it would be gone when the medication has left his system. Heck, neela gets roid rage on prednisone which is not normally associated with that type of steroid.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Ok so ACE sounds scary... I just want to do the test to make sure we have a good structure to start training for weight pull. Now I don't even know what to think.. I don't want to cause unecessary harm to the dog.


FWIW, I've never had a problem with Ace and my dogs. Worked in a vet clinic and never saw an issue either. It's like any med, there's always a chance of side affects. Shoot, there's a chance of something going wrong with anesthesia as well. Give something to a large enough group and something is bound to have a bad reaction eventually. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Ok so ACE sounds scary... I just want to do the test to make sure we have a good structure to start training for weight pull. Now I don't even know what to think.. I don't want to cause unecessary harm to the dog.


sorry david didn't mean to scare you, it wouldn't effect bernie long term (should have said that) it just the whole when the drug enters the system some dog don't take to it and thus my face looks like a nice juice stake and there pretty much no calming them down until it a) it's out of there system or b) you force them down till you can completly anesthitas them. it's only happened a handful of times in my 6 years at the vet but i my stomach still twist when i hear someone mention ace lol :hammer: guess that happens after something tries to eat you =P

your vet may not even be useing ace they may just have a nice butorphnol (totally spelled wrong) combo which is pretty much just pain meds


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Don't sweat it dave, bernie will be fine. I've never personally seen Ace do that to a dog, but i can't say that it hasn't happened. No matter what type of anesthesia or medication you use, there are always side effects that you must take into consideration. I'm sure even if it does have an ill affect on bernie like Aireal has talked about, it would be gone when the medication has left his system. Heck, neela gets roid rage on prednisone which is not normally associated with that type of steroid.


I hope it all works out I don't want Bernie to have a bad experience his temperament is impecable and I don't want anything to ruin that. I just want him health tested because I want him to title out in a sport.


----------

